# Stihl rebuild



## treeworks

Can anyone recommend a good saw rebuilder. I have an MS200T and an 046 that need work. Prefer East Coast but will consider everything.


----------



## mortalitool

I can do it. Whats the issues on the saws mentioned? Are you looking for a rebuild back to stock or want them built and then modified?


----------



## Robert Reynolds

i need fuel line routing sthil ts420 chop saw


----------



## Robert Reynolds

does anybody have a diagram for Sthil TS420 fuel line placement my had pin hole in most of the fuel lines i need to replace them


----------

